# What kind of trophy would YOU like?



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I have to order the trophies for our club trial, coming up in about 6 weeks. Personally I can't stand the fake wood and gold things. I would love to find a trophy that would either be attractive to display or enjoyable to own and maybe use. I found some nice wooden chargers that can be engraved, I was also thinking it would be fun to give out glass mugs with a handle that have been etched with the date/trial and award. I am trying not to spend a fortune since we have a lot of expenses in this event as is the norm. 
Any suggestions of nice or interesting awards you've seen given at club level trials would be greatly appreciated. I'm trying to stay in the $30 or less per item range if that is even feasible.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I got an engraved mug with the club's name on it and I love it! I also got a nice plaque that is really really nice.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

At Nikon's trial I got little plaques (one for High SchH1 and one for High Ob) and I kind of like those. I also have this cool thing from a WDA conformation show, it's like a tile set in a wood frame. In my house I have a tiny little den and I keep my awards on the bookshelf/entertainment center. Since dusting is my *least* favorite chore I prefer these flat awards over trophies, especially the cheap plastic ones.

These are the SchH ones









And this one is Nikon's conformation awards up to two years old and shows the tile (at the bottom with the blue frame)


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's an example of the charger, we would add a small plaque on the bottom with the trial and award info.









And a mug-










What about a cookie jar, maybe for dog treats?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I like plaques better than trophies. I have coffee mugs as well. But the best 'awards' that I have are the ones that I am able to utilize. I like the cookie jar award that you posted.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I know these are out of your price range, but wow are they cool!









Trophies and Judges Gifts Gallery at Echo Ridge Enterprises


I think it would be really neat if people earned dumbells with small plaques on them: a small dumbell for IPO1, a medium for IPO2, and a large for IPO3. They could display them stacked like this:









I just think that would be neat.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I loved the dumbbells, but the price was out of reach. Would be cool for regional or national trials for sure!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I love the cookie jar. It would be a neat everyday reminder of their accomplishment. I agree with Lilie


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

also agree with lilie-Rorie has also earned toys at akc events -its funny when she brings them to me -cracks me up-feel like she's sending me a message


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Oh, I love Trish's plates. For our club trial she made cheese platters, with the titles on them. Errow got the high Sch 3 and I plan to hang it on a wall.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Love the cookie jar. Then you can enjoy it every time you see it and so can the pup, WIN WIN


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Most people only have so much shelf space for trophies/mugs so we give out plagues that I actually designed. The place where you are looking at the charger is where we got the main trophies for the regionals. They have some VERY nice stuff. 

We did give out a set of DB for high in trial one year. That was a very nice trophy especially since I am the one that took HIT. :rofl: Also did this for the regionals. We have also had leashes and things like that for HIT along with a plague.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I still like the plaques and tiles the best, or even a nice paper certificate that comes with a nice frame. I don't display all my ribbons or paper titles/certs but I do like to set my trophies and plaques out (since dogs are really the *only* thing I can afford to spend time and money on, it's the one thing I'm actually good at!). I wouldn't necessarily get rid of a mug or something like that but it would just get jammed into the cupboard with all my normal mugs.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I really like plaques, certificates and ribbons.

I like things I can display on the wall.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Like smaller things that are portable, etc. 

We have an entire wall in the garage that shelved and full of Gabor's trophies. Those are the ones from here. The ones in Europe stay in Europe and are either at the house or at the club.....


----------

